

Tell HN: RTP Hackers & Founders meeting is tonight - mindcrime

Any of you folks in the Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill area, please come join us tonight in beautiful Morrisville NC for the first ever "RTP Hackers &#38; Founders" meeting.  We'll be at the Texas Steakhouse &#38; Saloon on Airport Boulevard from about 6:30pm until ...
======
eitally
I can't make it tonight but I hope you have a great time!

